# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  What's the best Hyrel printer?

## Hall_of_Famer

I'm looking to buy a high end at home printer.  Anyone know what the best Hyrel is, and what the price is on it?

----------


## Davo

Hi, Hall_of_Famer.

The best model depends on your needs.

First, don't be confused. There are two basic models; the Engine (open-air) and the System (enclosed). 

Why go enclosed? The enclosure keeps cold drafts off of your build and allows you to filter or vent the fumes.

Why go open-air? Less cost. Same components and controls.

If you want a System, there is presently just the one model, the System 30, listing at $4000 plus heads (about $250 each), although we are still running our "November" special, a System 30 with two print heads for $3995.

If you want an Engine, here are the differences:

E1: No heated build platform (not good for ABS), no embedded PC with touchscreen, one print head.E2: Heated build platform, no embedded PC with touchscreen, one print head.E3: Heated build platform, embedded PC with touchscreen, one print head.E4: Heated build platform, embedded PC with touchscreen, two print heads.E5: Heated build platform, embedded PC with touchscreen, four print heads.

Your print head choices and material choices are detailed in a sticky in this sub-forum.

Let me know if you have any other questions, or if you want to set up a skype/teamviewer session where you operate the printer from your location.

-Davo
Team Hyrel

----------


## aiekinparken

The mode of selection is complete depend upon our need. Actually, I don't know about the types of the Hyrel printer. With the help of this thread I gained some knowledge about it.

----------


## Davo

aiekinparken,

Le me know if you have other questions, or would like to set up a skype/teamviewer session.

----------


## NJ_Lifer

Davo, which of these is your top selling printer?

----------


## Davo

About 65% of our orders are for System 30s.

As far as the Engines go, as I indicated above, The E3, E4 and E5 are the same Engine bundled with 1, 2 or 4 print heads, respectively. I don't have the breakdown by bundle, but most Engine orders are for E5s.

----------

